

How to choose a web framework and be surprised - Garbage
http://www.slideshare.net/jmarranz/how-to-choose-a-web-framework-and-be-surprised

======
madhouse
I found it hilarious how they outruled everything but Java on slide 6, without
any proof why the others would be inferior.

I also found it quite funny how the slides dissed Javascript just a few pages
later, only to come back to it a few pages later: except now it's generated on
the server side, and never directly written. Makes sense if you're doing
everything in Java, but still.

On the plus slideshow does have a few good slides (29-33, for example), which
show good practice, regardless of the framework used.

------
Garbage
Real presentation is till slide #70. After that it gets advertisement.

